# SS 18.05.19 - Diamond #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

David Diamond **(1915 - 2005)*

Symphony No. 1
1. _Allegro moderato con energia_
2. _Andante maestoso_
3. _Maestoso - Adagio - Allegro vivo_
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

First off I would like to thank Mika for stepping in during my absence. I had a very good friend pass away last Friday and obviously the Saturday Symphony wasn't anywhere near my mind, but I am back to post it this week.

This week it's American composer David Diamond's first symphony. I'm not familiar with this one, only his fourth so I'm looking forward to hearing this one. I don't that there are many recordings of this one, might only be this one so I will post a YouTube video. I will be listening to this one as well.






Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Never heard this before and will try this same version via Spotify


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 118483
> 
> Never heard this before and will try this same version via Spotify


Will try this also


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Same recording as everyone else. Never heard it. Will check back when I have.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Same one for me. I like his 4th, don't think I've ever heard this one.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll be listening to the same recording, but I have the original Delos release in my collection:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I found this very enjoyable and found myself listening on to the Violin Concerto
The symphony is short, approachable and has a very “American” feel to the music particularly in the first movement
Another win for the Saturday Symphony


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I absolutely adore this symphony. Joie de vivre of a work, yet so quintessentially American with the slow movement searching and introspective. Antheil meets Bernstein in this ambitious, confident piece. And this album with the Concerto and The Enormous Room is a real treasure.

I strongly think Diamond's Third Symphony should be considered for one of those upcoming Saturday Symphony weekends.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I like David Diamond's music very much. There's certainly an "American" flavour to it, but it all feels "meant, and honest". Possibly my favourite Trans-Atlantic symphonist...?

Schwarz for me too, not a great deal of choice.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Same as Joe B, the Delos in my collection. I'm enjoying a re-listen of this through my Denon 3910 player.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought this fairly recently but haven't had a chance to listen. Diamond is a gifted composer and always worth a listen.


----------

